# How many?



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

I was out this weekend and i found a den of fox pups and was wondering what is a normal number of pups she had 6 of them. I always thoughts that they only had a couple???


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

cool pics, there is a den of foxes around my grandparents farm and they are pretty comical to watch play around.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice photos!


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Cool pics, both fox and coyote have between 4 and 8 pups on average. I am sure it varies due to the amount of prey available, and the health of the female after a long winter.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

So they basiclly have the same as dogs than i always thought they had less. the pictures dont even show how much fun they are to watch jumping and playing with each other the two of them looking at me was like 40 yards from them they just sat there and looked at me the one let me get within twenty yards.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Watch out for the mother.  
There is nothing worse then getting in between a mother and her young. I was in that position the other day with a cow and calf not fun.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> Watch out for the mother.
> There is nothing worse then getting in between a mother and her young. I was in that position the other day with a cow and calf not fun.


Yea that usually doesnt end well


----------

